# My news article comes out tomorrow...Website debut!



## Lane (Feb 23, 2008)

The article about my business in the Las Vegas Review Journal will be out tomorrow morning! WooHoo! In a Sunday paper! I talked about it like a month ago and it is just now FINALLY getting published! The Las Vegas Review Journal goes to over 2 million potential readers...

I have been busting my bum getting my website ready! I still have to add a deiclaimer about the Hello Kitty soaps I think, even though I do not state they are Hello Kitty or a Sanrio design...Hmmmmmm....

*excited*

I'll post a link to the article Tomorrow morning 

(If you check out my site and see anything I need to fix up, lemme know. Thanks!)

www.LuxuryLaneSoap.com

*still excited*


----------



## Lane (Feb 23, 2008)

OH! And I will be re-doing the pictures on the Etsy page. If you have a certain item you want featured, just let me know!!!

http://www.luxurylanesoap.com/EtsyPages.html


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 24, 2008)

just pm you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

** CONGRATS **


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 25, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!!


----------



## Lane (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you! I just updated the Etsy page and now it is all colorful   

If anyone else wants their Etsy page added just lemme know.  :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 25, 2008)

Good job girlie!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats! 

(I would rather have  my deodorants or sugar scrub picture featured. They are my best sellers. Thanks!)


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks Lane.


----------



## Lane (Feb 25, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> (I would rather have  my deodorants or sugar scrub picture featured. They are my best sellers. Thanks!)



I will change that tonight! Thank for letting me know!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a new picture of my sample soaps in my project area. Those are my best sellers.


----------



## Lane (Feb 25, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I have a new picture of my sample soaps in my project area. Those are my best sellers.


I'm not sure which picture you are talking about.....


----------



## DarCreates (Feb 25, 2008)

Lane this is wonderful news!  Congratulations!


----------



## CiCi (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Lane! Movin' on up. Can't wait to see your article. Hope it brings you lots of business. You MUST tell us if the orders start pouring in. How exciting!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This picture:


----------



## Lane (Feb 27, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I changed it tonight!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great sweetie thanks so much for doing this for us!!


----------

